# Do you carry IWB or OWB Lets see some pics!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So inside or outside. Lets see some pics of how you carry the gun on you!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

*Owb*

I'm basically standing in front of the mirror and taking the picture, hence the light reflection... Anyway....

















Belt & Holster: Galco
Gun: Beretta Cougar 8000F

These are old pictures, I no longer have the Cougar...but still carry the same way with my Kimber Pro CDP II...Still use a Galco holster, but not a Fletch. I'm using a concealable - no thumb break. I guess I should just take a new picture...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Shouldn't this be in the CCW section?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Shouldn't this be in the CCW section?


Ah, but it is Maser... But it is...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

My always on me at home gun. p64 (a.k.a. Polish Makarov)









M&P in DeSantis thumbreak scabbard. This is usually how I carry this one, but I do have an IWB for it and do use it as well.










XD sub-compact in Maximo special. DeSantis thumbreak mini slide on the way will be here tomorrow.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I gained weight and don't want to buy all new pants. I don't think I can do IWB once my CHL gets here.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I gained weight and don't want to buy all new pants. I don't think I can do IWB once my CHL gets here.


I have been carrying long enough now when I purchase new pants I always buy two pair, one size to fit one a size too big.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Hahah! Good plan. But I'll go broke buying two pairs of pants each time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ah, but it is Maser... But it is...


Very sneaky. :smt082


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

IWB...Highnoon Holsters "Bare Asset"...I'll be buying another Highnoon except OWB when I pick up a 1911..

PT-145 double stack .45 disappears, 15 degree cant really helps the grip stick to your body, always wear an undershirt...


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I dont have one of me wearing these but they are my favorite semi-auto and revolver rigs.

Wilson Combat Stainless Professional in a Milt Sparks Versa Max 2 and a Don Hume Double Mag Pouch with two Wilson 47D mags. Super comfortable and concealable since the holster is worn IWB and the mag pouch between the belt and pants.









When in the mood to carry a revolver I choose a .357mag Ruger SP-101 carried IWB in a Tucker Gunleather Heritage. I carry 2 HKS Speedloader's in the weakside pocket. This is another very comfortablee holster and is easily to forget that you are wearing it.









Just any time I expect a Broomeland Max Con V and double mag pouch for my Springfield XD-45 to arrive in the mail. This too is an IWB holster and from all reports an equal to my VM2.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Owb*

*OWB Kirkpatrick TSS*(its gettin old,like me )But at least the holsters not getting a big pot belly:smt022 
























Im still waiting for my new sidewinder to get here from Pale Horse leather:smt011 :horsepoo: 4-12 weeks my a$$ I wanna kill sumthin.........


----------

